# "Pressure Points" in Hapkido



## Paul B (Mar 24, 2005)

Most of us learn and practice regularly in the use of pp's in Hapkido,right? 

My questions are just how many pp's do you use,and when do you find them to be the most effecient at accomplishing your technique.

I have bumped up against people who really "tensed up" and made it more difficult to get the pp "in". *mostly on the sides of the elbow* How would one go about getting them on a more consistent basis? Besides the obvious "Practice More!".....:uhyeah: The use of disruption strikes? Faster application?


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 24, 2005)

For me - finding body markers and seeing how consistent it with different people. In the case of inside the elbow I find the bone and slide in. In the case of the collar bone I follow the jugular down. 

Hand/finger exercises help as well. I like the bean bag type "stress" relievers. Picking up the guitar helps too  

Brian


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 25, 2005)

Dear Paul: 

Yon Mu Kwan Hapkido and pretty much most Hapkido arts have the same 36 pressure points and 46 strike points, give or take.  The pressure points break down into debilatative and manipulative with some overlap. Actual focus on the PP happens off and on all through ones' training but accountability for actually knowing them and demonstrating prowess with them is at 1st BB as one learns material preparatory for 2nd dan. The weapon associated with this is the Soh Bong or "mini-stick". Generally it helps not to confuse concussive and manipulative points as well as working to keep Strike points and PP generally separate from each other. Its also important to remember that there is nothing "magic" about this stuff. People have heard a lot of crap about this material and tend to ascribe incredible feats to it. Truth is that its just nuts-and-bolts anatomy. Nothing special, just a tool to be used like anything else. I guess some folks get all carried-away and start buying books on PP work and I suppose thats all good, just like my own focus on the MYTBTJ or on sword. I just hope folks don't think that the typical Korean warrior sat around studying accupuncture so he could use his new-found knowledge on the battlefield. :? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Paul B (Mar 25, 2005)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> People have heard a lot of crap about this material and tend to ascribe incredible feats to it. Truth is that its just nuts-and-bolts anatomy.


Can I get an "Amen"!?!

I was counting on the people here being a little more "grounded".  We tend to focus more on the manipulative side,but that's just us,I guess. My personal view on the percussive side leans toward the "less is more" approach,but I think it can be nothing but beneficial to practice for all situations.


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, its not just that. Another piece that often gets lost is that the material for the weapons "stacks" as it were. If a person were to remember, for instance, that a PP is typically the intersection of a nerve &/or a blood vessel &/or a muscle structure such as a tendon or ligament, it does not take a whole lot of imagination to realize that what one learns to target with a soh bong, can just as easily be targeted with a dan bong, cane, sword, staff or knife. The same goes for Strike points. 

BTW:  If you get ahold of the WU BEI ZHI (the Okinawan material not the Chinese--- see Mc Carthy) you will notice that in fact they didn't have gobs and gobs of sophisticated PP work with incredibly contrived multi-combined points struck at particular times of the day. VERY nuts-and-bolts. Figure that this reflects a truth much closer to what the typical Korean troop was probably taught and even that was probably considered mucho "big medicine". 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Brad Dunne (Mar 30, 2005)

I will defer to what my original instructor (Korean) said, when asked about the use of PP's in a combative situation. His words here - "Since not all PP's work on all people, why run the risk of attempted use, only to find out that you have confronted the wrong person"? Strike the general area and if the PP is not activitated, you still have disrupted your attacker long enough to proceed to another technique, i.e. takedown / throw / break.........


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 30, 2005)

Dear Brad: 

As far as I know and have been told this is actually the way that pressure points are used. Some people seem to think that knowing a PP is a secret bit of magic that they can whip out in a bad situation. Doesn't work like that. PP will add impact to your technique, but will not make up for BAD technique. A person can't go and learn PP and think that they now don't have to learn sound MA technique. Your teacher is right on the money!!

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 30, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 30, 2005)

The kwans I've studied with use fifty basic pressure points from the top of the head to the bottom of the foot. How we use them varies as all pressure points are not created equal. There are three basic methods to used to activate a pressure point. These include striking, pressing and grasping. Depending on the particular point it can be used by one, two or all three methods. 

[Striking] When using the striking method on a pressure point means that contact on that point will be momentary. How you strike is up to you, but some items need to be taken into consideration. Pressure points are typically about the size of a pencil eraser. The more penetrating a weapon is the greater the effect on the point. For example, when striking the Top of Forearm (L-10) pressure point you can choose to strike in different ways; such as using a forearm block, a hammer fist or a middle knuckle strike. Each of these strikes is progressively more penetrating. The affect on the individual being struck will be progressively more severe. Think "penetration vs. dissipation". 

[Pressing] Pressing a pressure point means that pressure is placed on only the top surface of a point. For example, the Front of Ear (SI-19) can be used two ways, either struck or in a control situation it can be utilized by pressing on the point with a middle knuckle fist. Pressing is used almost exclusively in control situations as the force you apply can be regulated as needed. 

[Grasping] Also known as cavity presses, the grasping method entails using pressure in a pincer type motion on both sides of a pressure point. That being said, your hand must be large enough to get on both sides of a point in order to use this method. Primary pressure will be on the point itself with secondary pressure coming from the exactly opposite location. Though mainly used on the arms and hands, the neck area is vulnerable to grasping as well.

Just my thoughts.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 31, 2005)

Good thoughts!! 

For us, there is a delineation between "strike points" (46 in number) and "pressure points" (36 in number). The pressure points are, indeed, better activated by penetration into the point. This is one of the reasons they are taught in conjunction with the soh bong. The strike points are right on the surface and are taught using the dan bong. many times the two categories are very close to each other. For instance, the eyes (eyeball) are a pressure point, while the eyes (boney orbit) is a strike point. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

